
$25,000 Fairlight CMI Synthesizer Coming To iOS - shawndumas
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2011/01/18/25000-fairlight-cmi-synthesizer-coming-to-ipad-iphone/
======
pacomerh
This looks like a good idea. The midi limitation is actually a good thing if
you think about it, you can explore different sounds by playing phrases not
drawing notes.

------
bluecobalt
This is incredible. I remember salivating over the Fairlight many moons ago.

